# Whats Your Favorite Recipes Using Home Canned Chicken Breast?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking for some additonal ideas thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Chunks on salad. Casadeas(sp).


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

chicken pot pie - mixed with chicken gravy, carrots, peas with pie crust on top

chicken salad sandwiches - mixed with minced onion, a bit of relish, wet mustard and mayo, on toasted rolls


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Greek Lemon Chicken Soup
&#9702;	1 (46 ounce) cans chicken broth
&#9702;	1 (10 3/4 ounce) cans condensed cream of chicken soup
&#9702;	1 cup uncooked rice
&#9702;	2 cups diced cooked chicken (I use a pint of home-canned chicken and the broth)
&#9702;	1/4 cup lemon juice
&#9702;	1/2 teaspoon lemon rind (I use a handful of dehydrated lemon slices)

1.	In a large pot, combine chicken broth and cream of chicken soup, mixing until well blended.
2.	Stir in rice, chicken, lemon juice and rind.
3.	Bring mixture to a boil.
4.	Reduce heat.
5.	Cover; simmer 15 to 20 minutes or until rice is tender. If you cook too long, it wonât be soup as the rice will absorb all the broth, but itâs still yummy.

Dress this up with a slice of fresh lemon and some fresh parsley too. You might consider adding a bit of jarred red pepper.

Crock Pot Cheesy Chicken
&#9702;	2 lbs boneless skinless chicken breasts
&#9702;	2 (10 1/2 ounce) cans condensed cream of chicken soup
&#9702;	1 (10 1/2 ounce) cans condensed cheddar cheese soup
&#9702;	1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
&#9702;	salt and pepper (optional)
1.	Place chicken breasts in the crock pot.
2.	Mix the undiluted soups together with the garlic powder and pour over chicken.
3.	Cover and cook on low 6-8 hours , until chicken is tender.
4.	Serve with the delicious sauce over rice or noodles.
Was in search of a quick, easy, tasty dish for dinner. I used 1 can cream of chicken, 1 can condensed cheddar cheese soup, 1/2 T minced garlic, 1 can drained sliced mushrooms and a splash of white wine. I also used 1 pint jar of home-canned chicken breasts with the broth from the chicken. If using canned chicken, just heat through. This was delicious. Think it would be yummy over biscuits too.


Super Easy Chicken Spaghetti
&#9702;	3 (6 ounce) cans white chicken meat
&#9702;	2 packages spaghetti, cooked
&#9702;	1 (14 ounce) cans chicken broth
&#9702;	1 medium onions, finely chopped
&#9702;	2 (10 ounce) cans Rotel Tomatoes
&#9702;	2 (14 ounce) cans cream of mushroom soup
&#9702;	1 lb Velveeta cheese
1.	Mix chicken, onion, tomatoes, soup& cheese in large oven proof bowl.
2.	Microwave on high until cheese is melted, stirring every 30 seconds.
3.	Mix with cooked spaghetti.
4.	Spray two (2) 9X13 pans with Pam.
5.	Pour spaghetti mixture into pans.
6.	Bake at 375 degrees for 45-60 minutes.
7.	This freezes well and may be frozen before baking.

I used bouillon to make the chicken broth and about 1/2 T dry onions that I rehydrated in the bouillon. I'm not sure I needed the onion at all. 

Asparagus Chicken
&#9702;	4 boneless skinless chicken breasts
&#9702;	1 (15 ounce) cans asparagus spears, drained
&#9702;	1 (10 1/2 ounce) cans cream of chicken soup
&#9702;	1/2 cup mayonnaise
&#9702;	1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
&#9702;	1 teaspoon lemon juice
&#9702;	1/3 cup oil
&#9702;	pepper

1.	Cut chicken into bite sized pieces.
2.	Sprinkle chicken with pepper.
3.	Cook chicken in hot oil till white, about 10 minutes then drain.
4.	Put asparagus in medium sized baking dish.
5.	Mix soup, lemon juice, mayo and chicken and pour onto asparagus.
6.	Top with cheese.
7.	Cover and bake at 375Â°F for 30 minutes or untill bubbly.

I used a pint-sized jar of home canned chicken breasts and it was plenty. The broth that I drained off the chicken went into the liquid measure for the rice I made to go with the meal. I made 2 C rice to serve this with, and probably could have gotten away with 1 1/2 C. With the home canned chicken, this was an especially easy and delicious dinner. I just broke up the chicken breasts in the bottom of a casserole dish and topped it with the remaining ingredients; thus eliminating the cleaning, cutting, cooking in oil. I thought it was delicious as is, but if you wanted to play with it a bit - maybe a bit of sherry, some chopped water chestnuts or almonds for crunch. You could even add in some curry powder to change things on occasion. I do think some dry onions tossed in would work too. Overall, easy, yummy comfort food.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We LOVE Chicken Enchiladas with corn tortillas and green chili sauce (I should say my guys love it, my enchiladas have black beans in them...vegetarian)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

marinemomtatt said:


> We LOVE Chicken Enchiladas with corn tortillas and green chili sauce (I should say my guys love it, my enchiladas have black beans in them...vegetarian)


We like the lazy way, layer the ingredients in a cassarole and top with cheese....James


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

OOOH, wonderful thread!

i'm printing these off now-- I'm so non-creative in the kitchen. Usually chicken and pasta... LOL


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Chop chicken, saute in butter until browned, add fresh julliened garden vegy's (carrots, celery, onion, peppers, zuchinni, summer squash), cook lightly, still crisp, add cooked noodles and mix in a light herb dressing. Eat hot or cold....James


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Mostly chicken pot pie, chicken tostadas and chicken enchiladas. Also for making quick soups like chicken noodle or chicken w/ rice.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Oven rice with canned chicken. Turnip greens and conk peas for side dishes.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

marinemomtatt said:


> We LOVE Chicken Enchiladas with corn tortillas and green chili sauce (I should say my guys love it, my enchiladas have black beans in them...vegetarian)


Or fajitas. I use lots of canned chicken to make fajitas.

Some other ideas are simple--
chicken and noodles
chicken and rice casserole
chicken salad
chicken and stuffing


Warm Chicken Salad on toast

Open jar, chop chicken
Mix in one can Mushroom soup, 1 can Frenches Fried dried onions crushed, 4oz cheddar cheese. Bake until thoroughly warmed about 20min
Spread on toast. You can use crushed potato chips instead of the fried onions. Cheddar Cheese chips are really good in it. I also like it spread on celery, but hubby prefers toast. Or you can put cooked rice in the mixture and simply use it like a casserole. Either way, it's good.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

My daughter loves to open a jar and just use it straight onto a sandwich or in a wrap - add some fresh lettuce and tomato and instant lunch! It's great for camping too - no cooler needed!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Chicken with dumplings and chicken and homemade noodles are our favorites. Baked with rice and cream of mushroom soup, onions, and herbs is a close second.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Forgot, my daughters like to make chicken and cheese quesadillas too.


----------

